# Amsoil engine oil



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dexos 1 is gas. Dexos 2 is diesel. So itt needs to be dexos2 approved.

I see commercial diesel. 
I don't see car diesel.

@extremerevolution might come around

Either I spelled his name wrong or he's not here anymore.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

@XtremeRevolution


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Both of these oils meet Dexos 2/ACEA C3 spec. Do not run any other types of Amsoil if you still have a DPF.









Synthetic Diesel Oil SAE 5W-30


Shop Synthetic Diesel Oil SAE 5W-30 at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com













SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil


Shop SAE 5W-30 LS Synthetic European Motor Oil at AMSOIL. Find premium synthetic oil, filters and more online. Fast, free shipping available.




www.amsoil.com


----------



## Tkenall (Aug 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

@BlueTopaz


----------

